# Game 10: Heat @ Nets (11/17/07 7:30 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

* Saturday, November 17th, 2007 | 7:30 PM | Sun Sports *









*@*









*Team Records* 

Miami Heat (1-8)
New Jersey Nets (4-5) 


*Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Penny Hardaway
Smush Parker
 Alonzo Mourning 
Dorell Wright
Mark Blount
Alexander Johnson
Joel Anthony 
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Important. Really important. We've got to build on the energ that we had last night. Collins has always given Shaq problems with flopping. Hopefully Shaq can keep himself out of foul trouble. I fully anticipate DWade to destroy them. He'll improve every game for a while.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

*EDIT

Let's keep this clean. We've had some major problems between Heat fans and Nets fans in the past, and it's best that this doesn't get off to a bad start the second this thread is created. The Nets forum has their thread, and the Heat forum has theirs. That's not to say that Nets fans aren't welcome here - they are. Just bear in mind that what's acceptable in the Nets forum might not be acceptable in the Heat forum. This is just a general warning to everyone. Baiting from Heat fans will also not be tolerated. Now let's get ready for a great game! If you have any questions, PM me.

Flash is the Future*


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I've got a feeling that this is where we start winning. We need to go one further from the Boston match.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good work Flash, lets keep this clean.

I think we take this one - we are due. Wade's back, hes gonna drop 30 in this one. We have so much more confidence. I think its officially time to make Cook the first guard off the bench, he's playin well. Dunno if Smush is playin, so its possible Quinn plays - but id say Cook will come on and Wade will shift to PG. Id like to see Dorell play - but i dont think its gonna happen. Remember the game he had last year against the Nets? unreal. 

Its time for Penny to have a seat on the bench, i think we burnt him out playin him for such long stretches. Shaq looks much better with Wade out there also, but im worried about the quick fouls. Benefit is, if he does go out we can play a bit more uptempo and get out and run.

My prediction: Heat 96, Nets 87


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Well good luck to the Heat tonight. VC possibly will be returning tonight if not than the Nets lose.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

bluecro said:


> Well good luck to the Heat tonight. *VC possibly will be returning tonight if not than the Nets lose*.


We could use all the help we can get :biggrin:


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

we win this, for sure.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Is Wade even playing back to backs?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Last night, Riles said there was no limit on how many minutes Wade plays, so he'll most likely play back-to-backs too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sigh* you probably get your second win today


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> *EDIT
> 
> Let's keep this clean. We've had some major problems between Heat fans and Nets fans in the past, and it's best that this doesn't get off to a bad start the second this thread is created. The Nets forum has their thread, and the Heat forum has theirs. That's not to say that Nets fans aren't welcome here - they are. Just bear in mind that what's acceptable in the Nets forum might not be acceptable in the Heat forum. This is just a general warning to everyone. Baiting from Heat fans will also not be tolerated. Now let's get ready for a great game! If you have any questions, PM me.
> 
> Flash is the Future*


Is it so extremely bad to say that Wade flops(and travels)? But you can say Collins flops? Come on man.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mynetsforlife said:


> Is it so extremely bad to say that Wade flops(and travels)? But you can say Collins flops? Come on man.


Seriously, is it that hard to just shut up and not start trouble? He already warned about this, and you start it up again...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mynetsforlife said:


> Is it so extremely bad to say that Wade flops(and travels)? But you can say Collins flops? Come on man.


did you mention something else besides Wade flopping? somewhere in your post you mustve said something bad. i dont think Flash will edit your post just cuz you said Wade flops, unless you made it in a way to bait Heat fans.

anyway, this game is winnable. but so was Charlotte and Seattle. we need the whole team to show effort and play well, not just wade.

Miami lost against Boston, but at least theyre showing signs of life. theyre beginning to pick it up. hey better late then never


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Boy is it nice to have WAde back..Cant wait till the game..LETS GO HEAT! (dont dissapoint me (again) please)


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Nets have a Wade-stopper. They just need to score more than 85 points and they'll be in good shape. :azdaja:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> Nets have a Wade-stopper. They just need to score more than 85 points and they'll be in good shape. :azdaja:


Who? I thought Thabo Sefolosha was the Wade stopper? :whoknows: 

Good luck!


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> did you mention something else besides Wade flopping? somewhere in your post you mustve said something bad. i dont think Flash will edit your post just cuz you said Wade flops, unless you made it in a way to bait Heat fans.
> 
> anyway, this game is winnable. but so was Charlotte and Seattle. we need the whole team to show effort and play well, not just wade.
> 
> Miami lost against Boston, but at least theyre showing signs of life. theyre beginning to pick it up. hey better late then never


*If you'd like to discuss this in depth, please use the private messaging system. But please don't post anything more about this in this thread. SD and I have already asked you to just leave well enough alone. *


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mynetsforlife said:


> *If you'd like to discuss this in depth, please use the private messaging system. But please don't post anything more about this in this thread. SD and I have already asked you to just leave well enough alone. *


Please, it's not even gametime yet and you're already annoying everyone here. Spare us the trouble of editing your posts and stay in the Nets forum. You've got strike two, if we have another issue, we'll have to proceed with suspending you from the site.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat win by 8.

Wade scores 28


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I really think this whole vbookie stuff has cursed us. Flash, maybe you should take it off at least for a few games...see what happens :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It was off for like two games though


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq out? What the heck?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We might need Dorell to guard RJ.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wow.. Did Riley just scold Shaq and sit him on the bench?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

anyone watching teh game? wat did shaq do to get benched, n wat was his/riley's reactions?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

RJ with 6 alredy.. 
scoring wings > heat defence.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> It was off for like two games though


not enough.

take it off for 5 games and then we'll see our record in that span. watch, Heat might be on a 5-0 run:clap2:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> anyone watching teh game? wat did shaq do to get benched, n wat was his/riley's reactions?


im not watching it, but i also want to know what happened...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NJ has hit their 1st 6 shots. All on Kidd assists.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

boxscore says shaq's back on, so mayb riley just wanted to talk to him? :S
no idea,, altho boxscore also says shaq/mourning have played total 11 minutes even tho its only been 6 minutes in to the game ..

[EDIT] - Kidd with 6 assists in 5 minutes ..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq didn't step out on the pick and roll and let RJ hit a wide open shot. He also had a 3 second violation because he just dribbled the ball in the lane not wanting to try and work around the defender and then passed it out without shooting, resulting in a 3 second call.

It really had to be said by Riley. Shaq will probably be greatful for the extra motivation by his coach. I think too often people kiss his *** because he is Shaq and he gets complacent.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Well Kidd is on par for a 40 assist evening lol


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

kidd his 7th assist alredy, wtf?

davis gud drive to the rim. 10-16 nets.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem looks like garbage for the 4th straight game. A turnover, one of his shots blocked, missed shots, and letting two alley oops to a rookie.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> Shaq didn't step out on the pick and roll and let RJ hit a wide open shot. He also had a 3 second violation because he just dribbled the ball in the lane not wanting to try and work around the defender and then passed it out without shooting, resulting in a 3 second call.
> 
> It really had to be said by Riley. Shaq will probably be greatful for the extra motivation by his coach. I think too often people kiss his *** because he is Shaq and he gets complacent.


about time Riles showed some balls out there with Shaq.:clap:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wtf Shaq with a turnaround shot 

wow


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That defensive 3 second call against Miami was awful. Shaq was guarding Magloire so he shouldn't have been flagged.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Riley. Finaaly Cook's in early.

A Wade, Cook, Davis perimeter. Lets hope those 3 continue how they played together last night.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Cook!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> boxscore says shaq's back on, so mayb riley just wanted to talk to him? :S
> no idea,, altho boxscore also says shaq/mourning have played total 11 minutes even tho its only been 6 minutes in to the game ..
> 
> [EDIT] - *Kidd with 6 assists in 5 minutes ..*


Thats thanks to Sean Williams


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat: 5-14 fg, 2-2 ft.
Nets: 7-7 fg, 5-7 ft.

not looking gud, they playin real efficient.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

HB said:


> Thats thanks to Sean Williams


Sean Williams should be thanking Kidd, not the other way around.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Davis playing gud, and according to this accouncer, the only one doing nething on offence on the field.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

When Shaq stops crying about his wife cheating on him, he should start. But while he's being a baby, please give Zo some minutes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We can't buy a call. Shaq gets mugged by A ROOKIE and gets no call and they can't even identify when the ball goes out of bounds off a Nets player. It's getting a little ridiculous between us and the refs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> We can't buy a call. Shaq gets mugged by A ROOKIE and gets no call and they can't even identify when the ball goes out of bounds off a Nets player. It's getting a little ridiculous between us and the refs.


Well, they showed the replay on that one and Wade just grazed it out.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Daequan Cook for 3! I really like that kid.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Daequan for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook for 3 to end the quarter. Nice pass by Zo.

23-18 NJ at the end of 1.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Cook for 3 in the corner to end the quarter~
Nets are owning the paint tho, hm..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Well, they showed the replay on that one and Wade just grazed it out.


Are you watching the Heat coverage because I'm watching the Nets coverage. It looked like Wade was shielding the ball from the Nets players but never touching it.

Man, Daequan is fantastic. I'm so happy to have him a part of this team for the next 3+ years.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Are you watching the Heat coverage because I'm watching the Nets coverage. It looked like Wade was shielding the ball from the Nets players but never touching it.
> 
> Man, Daequan is fantastic. I'm so happy to have him a part of this team for the next 3+ years.


Yeah I'm watching the Heat coverage.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

adam said:


> Are you watching the Heat coverage because I'm watching the Nets coverage. It looked like Wade was shielding the ball from the Nets players but never touching it.
> 
> Man, Daequan is fantastic. I'm so happy to have him a part of this team for the next 3+ years.


I got the Nets broadcast too - atleast Marv isn't as completely biased as the Celtics announcers last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nj started 7-7 and have now missed 7 straight shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook for 3 again! And people laughed when Cook said e wanted tgo be the next Ray Allen :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Cook for 3 again! From the left wing.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good pass from Ricky. JWill drills it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Collins with the J? :azdaja:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're lucky that RJ is playing like his career averages and not this season's averages. He already has 2 airballs and a couple turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Collins scored. I'm shocked.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Where can I get a Cook jeresey???


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nice hook from Zo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Blount to Zo


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That could be a clear path foul IMO. I'd like to see that replay.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> Where can I get a Cook jeresey???


IDK, but you could always try wearing a chef's hat


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> That could be a clear path foul IMO. I'd like to see that replay.


I'm wondering the same thing. That was the last defender. He wasn't behind the defender, he was in front, but I still think last defender committing a foul on a breakaway should be a clear path. Spirit of the law vs. letter of the law. Otherwise the refs need to swallow that whistle and let us get that clear dunk.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a serious question for you guys, what do you think about Lawrence Frank shouting out, "Watch the carry!" every time Wade dribbles the ball? I think that it's classless. This is the NBA this isn't the local rec center. What's next, is he going to shout, "Boo!" at guys shooting wide open jumpers? Show some class for god's sakes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Nets are struggling right now to score. Lets hope we can capitalize on that.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

adam said:


> I have a serious question for you guys, what do you think about Lawrence Frank shouting out, "Watch the carry!" every time Wade dribbles the ball? I think that it's classless. This is the NBA this isn't the local rec center. What's next, is he going to shout, "Boo!" at guys shooting wide open jumpers? Show some class for god's sakes.


I don't see a problem with it. He thought Wade carried the ball (as did I) and he let the ref know.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jason Collins is in foul trouble!!
CAPITALIZE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice rebound and putback by Shaq.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

and shaq another 3 second violation..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Penny's been on the floor for a while now and I havent heard his name called yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you are Penny


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Penny scored. Good for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade AND1! About time! :clap2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Shaq havent done much yet we're up 4.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ud couldn't hit the side of a building if he tried.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Ud couldn't hit the side of a building if he tried.


Yeah, he's in a big funk right now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

man UD another open miss..

wade drives in and fouled again.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill to Zo! Heat up 6!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice hook by Zo.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

adam said:


> I have a serious question for you guys, what do you think about Lawrence Frank shouting out, "Watch the carry!" every time Wade dribbles the ball? I think that it's classless. This is the NBA this isn't the local rec center. What's next, is he going to shout, "Boo!" at guys shooting wide open jumpers? Show some class for god's sakes.


Considering that Frank can't actually coach worth a damn, what do you expect? 

Nice to see Penny out there looking pain-free, even if it is at the Nets' expense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mourning is so awesome :lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

adam said:


> We're lucky that RJ is playing like his career averages and not this season's averages. He already has 2 airballs and a couple turnovers.


Still think Ricky is better?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We are so lucky that this team can actually play defense well. If we couldn't we'd be getting blown out every night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HB said:


> Still think Ricky is better?


No, I admitted it in the Nets forum game thread .

I was just pointing out that we're lucky that he is playing like the old RJ and not the new RJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass and dunk by Zo!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo FTW!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with another miss.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Zo is literally a living legend. We're so lucky to have him. Where would we be without him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Penny with another basket.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny scores again! Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19 turnovers for NJ in the half. Wow.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill passes to...a guy holding a hotdog in the stands?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Penny scores again! 5 in a game!!

NJ with their *19th* TO!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade fouled again, the boards gona love this.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. 20 turnovers from NJ. That's a record.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dang. If Zo would've made that...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20 turnovers for NJ in a half. Most by a Heat opponent in a half.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

One shot. Hold it for one shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the putback!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade with the rebound! Wow. Heat up 10!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

45-35 Heat at the half.

NJ looking like us without Wade on offense.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

no VC but wow @ NJ playing so horrible after a great start..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Zo's brining energy..Energy which Shaq is not, shaq looks like hes depressed and doesnt care, looks liek timmy duncan, no facial expressions or anything...I wonder if you'll see Zo start instead of shaq at all, i doubt it, but maybe to send a message to shaq or somthing


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

NJ has a lott of turnovers tahts why tehre down..The nets announcers are pretty good, there not bias, marv and jackson..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> NJ has a lott of turnovers tahts why tehre down..The nets announcers are pretty good, there not bias, marv and jackson..


Yeah, i'm watching the Heat guys but the Nets definitely have the best tv crew. Both Marv and Mark Jackson are great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow - nice defense by the Heat to force 20 turnovers in a half!

Good to see Cook in there early, and that Wade is dominating (as per usual). Worrying sign is that both haslem and jwill are still struggling...thats 3 or so games in a row. heres hoping for a good second half, keep competitive, get Shaq involved - and seal this win.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah, i'm watching the Heat guys but the Nets definitely have the best tv crew. Both Marv and Mark Jackson are great.


I'll always hate ESPN for signing Dr. Jack away from us and then burying him somewhere (anybody know where?).

"Miner with tha slamma!"

Dr. Jack, forever the greatest Heat announcer.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> NJ has a lott of turnovers tahts why tehre down..The nets announcers are pretty good, there not bias, marv and jackson..


Marv Albert? And Mark Jackson? Yeah. They would be good, mainly because they do a lot of nationally televised games. We gotta keep this up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> I'll always hate ESPN for signing Dr. Jack away from us and then burying him somewhere (anybody know where?).
> 
> "Miner with tha slamma!"
> 
> Dr. Jack, forever the greatest Heat announcer.


Dr. Jack was the MAN! I think he stopped doing Heat games because of all the travelling since his age and all. He now does NBA games on ESPN radio.

How about: "This a way, that a way. HARDAWAY!" and ofcourse whenever Dan Majerle made a big basket he'd scream "THUNDER!!!"


----------



## hdx (Jul 21, 2007)

If someone want to watch Heat games add me in msn ([email protected])


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Dr. Jack was the MAN! I think he stopped doing Heat games because of all the travelling since his age and all. He now does NBA games on ESPN radio.
> 
> How about: "This a way, that a way. HARDAWAY!" and ofcourse whenever Dan Majerle made a big basket he'd scream "THUNDER!!!"


:lol: Yup. Did he coin the nickname G-Money also?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good to see UD driving (Wade helped).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Sean Williams makes a J. Impressive. How about we get the refs to stop making late calls. Whether they're right or not, it's really frustrating to both the team and the fans.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We need a Wade drive to the basket.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Desperately.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq's hook looks like a line drive. It looks like his free throw shot. It's so sad to see.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq dunking AND1 works too!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Davis and slam by Shaq. We needed that.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq Dunk, AND1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats it big fella


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

See that dunk, you can't tell me that he didn't exert a ton of emotion and effort on that play. He needs to do that more and we will be fine.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade couldn't just grab that ball? It was right there...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq!!! Hot damn!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq a right-hand jam off the alley from wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice dish by Wade to Shaq, good 2 get Shaq going with a few dunks, get him in the game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Let's make some shots. Penny's passing up wide open ones.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JWill....god

Why is Penny in? rubbish


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Please get Penny out...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

how depressing wuld it be if the heat choke and end up losing this game tho..
that wuld be.. wow..

and jwill is 1-8, him and haslem struggling this season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

O'Neal's free throw column and his TO column should be combined in the stat sheet...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're going to get smoked if DWade rests too long...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wow NJ really gaining, no D played at all by the heat..

3 point game, riley is furious.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Penny is complete garbage on the defensive end. It's like playing 4v5 sometimes.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Another late call. But this one was in our favor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with yet another miss


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook with the midrange jumper!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where is the offense supposed to come from with this lineup?

Cook I guess


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats it Cook, nice.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

folloed by another heat foul ..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny for 3! Wow again.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I have been impressed by Cook tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

penny? wow


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HB said:


> I have been impressed by Cook tonight


same, and with sean williams.

wtf penny for 3? or was it a long 2?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It looked like we were going to escape this quarter having played Penny big minutes but of course that was being too optimistic.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The HEAT are playing NO D AT ALL.

they culd seriosly throw away this game, NJ pretty much gave it to them but wow, the heat are playing bad in the 3rd again..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade drove too soon on that play. One shot. We need to keep it to one shot to end quarters. But nice dunk by Zo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible D on that last basket by Nachbar.

63-61 Miami at the end of 3


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

+/- statistic is a very good indicator when you compare it between two people who are subbed for each other and play with the same teammates.

Zo = +10
Shaq = -10


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet pass by Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

adam said:


> +/- statistic is a very good indicator when you compare it between two people who are subbed for each other and play with the same teammates.
> 
> Zo = +10
> Shaq = -10


shaq, if he cant make an impact against elite teams without spoon-fed baskets, atleast has to impac ton games like these..

and jwill + haslem are 2-15 tonite..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade to haslem, sweet pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook with the jumper.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

cook hits the J at the freethrow line, 10 points.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq hits soon as he comes into the game,, hes being guarded by krystic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's passing has been great but his shot is off.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

collins brought in to help with shaq.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Penny again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Holy crap Penny's hot!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Where has Ricky been this 2nd half? I haven't even noticed him. Did he get injured?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good job by UD drawing the charge.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

penny again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud draws the charge. Good D.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Where has Ricky been this 2nd half? I haven't even noticed him. Did he get injured?


He's got 4 fouls from guarding RJ.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What happened to JWill's amazing assist to TO ratio? He's passing wildly.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill can't guard Kidd either. He's really been off for a few games, along with UD.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I want to see a lineup of:

1 Wade
2 Cook
3 Davis

to close this game out. JWill just doesn't have the defensive presence tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Penny is on FIRE!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny Hardaway OMG!!! He's a legend!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

penny again from downtown!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Very smart foul from Cook.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Banks it in :azdaja: 

He's scored 3 points. Is that a record?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, with Penny's defense he is like a water bucket with a crack at the bottom. If he can fill it up with his offense faster than he can let it drain out with his defense then he is being effective. I think on most nights the water will leak out faster but tonight he is filling it up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wild flip shot by Wade. Must've thought he was going to get the call. Good rebound by Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq's making his FTs tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, UD and JWill struggling with their shot tonight. But we're up 8.

Those were two great looking free throws from Shaq.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha Shaq strokin the freebies, love it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq 5-5 FTs!?!?

wow..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol: Did anybody hear Marc Jackson tell Marv Albert that the streets are talkin about his two hand set shot free throw.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good patience by Shaq!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet move by Shaq!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good job drawing the foul by Shaq!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq makes another FT! Good to see him step up!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky and Cook are in major foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where was this free throw shooting yesterday? 17-20 tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ricky picks up his 5th.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We need a PF in the game...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

As I type UD comes in for Ricky.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I didn't see the lane violation there...and I replayed it...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny Hardaway holy crap!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Penny again!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

heat letting it slip away again, 4 point game..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All these fouls are keeping the Nets in the game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade offensive foul.. ricky comes in for cook.

sean williams has 20..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

2 point game, wow..
a loss here wuld be a DISASTER.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> All these fouls are keeping the Nets in the game.


Did you see that offensive foul call on Wade? Collins jumped to his left into Wade's path. Penny and Ricky's fouls on Williams were ridiculous also.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Just like that it's a two point game. We've gotta stop fouling...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good bye comfortable lead.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wades shot if off, he needs to drive it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There's a serious discrepancy between the way fouls are called on either end of the court.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Umm. Shaq just got punched. No foul...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Umm. Shaq just got punched. No foul...


Wade did too.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good job bye Penny using his length. That would've been a ridiculous make by Wade!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I dont know how that shaq rebound wasnt called a foul on the Nets....he got shoved to the ground obviously


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> wades shot if off, he needs to drive it.


He has. Just hasnt gotten any calls this half.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good drive by Wade! Again!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

2 point game,, dam..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> He has. Just hasnt gotten any calls this half.


fair enough then,

and wade to the line again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good rebound UD


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's had a lot of shots pop out since he's come back. He'll start making them soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade is struggling but hes not getting any rolls to go his way either.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade's J in-and-out.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was an impossible shot by Kidd...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

collins cant make ft's


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If Collins makes these we're cursed...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Zo. He was too far for the hook shot.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

zo misses the jumphook on a huge possession.

foul on collins..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Misses the 1st.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

OK. We're not cursed. It's all good!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Misses the 2nd!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade was way up in the air on that play.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade drives and fouled, dont kno why he went so early tho..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade=Money. A lot of money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits both!

Heat up 4 with 14.5 seconds left.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> wade drives and fouled, dont kno why he went so early tho..


The lane was wide open. If he didn't get fouled that hard, it would've been a nasty dunk on Collins.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade hits both~


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

easy putback for williams. wade fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade misses both!

8.4 seconds left. Nets down 2. DAmn


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade misses both. And that should've been a jump ball....


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade misses both, wow.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn


time for da defense


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

woot

game over...heat win


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the crazy basket to end the game. Wow, RJ missed an easy layup. We got lucky there.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn

dont call this game back..... let us leave


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:lol: Now that was a funny end to the game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JEFFERSON MISSES LAYUP,
WADE HITS AT THE BUZZER.

Ball Game, 91-87.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, by rule I believe they're not allowed to call a foul by replay. So, we win by 2 or 4.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade and1? lol..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

OK, so I guess Wade gets an AND1 play to end the game. Cool.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

okay

they called the foul there...and one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was fouled on the basket too. What a wierd ending.

Heat win 91-87

We needed this badly. Now we need to get our 1st home win on wednesday.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Oh well. He missed. 15-20 for the game. That's 75%. Not bad. This one was necessary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why did he try to miss that last free throw? He's just hurting his average right there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Riley was a little harsh with Shaq these past two games by not letting him finish out either game. We lost the one last night and barring some questionable refereeing we might have lost this one too.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

End the gamequicker...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Why did he try to miss that last free throw? He's just hurting his average right there.


IDK. I thought it kind of looked like that too. I guess he just didn't want to rub it in. But no player's that nice...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our bench was huge tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Our bench was huge tonight.


I'm loving Daequan. I'll remain cautious though because I've seen it a million times where Riley will completely drop a player from his rotation. Don't forget Smush was injured so that's why Daequan got major minutes tonight. If it was up to me I would play Daequan as much as Phoenix plays Barbosa and have him as our first option off the bench subbing for JWill and sliding Wade to the 1.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Congrats fellas. Its usually hard watching the two teams play, cause it always ends in heartbreak. Cant believe Penny went off like that


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

HB said:


> Congrats fellas. Its usually hard watching the two teams play, cause it always ends in heartbreak. *Cant believe Penny went off like that*


Same here. How much of that is thanks to playing for Riley, do you guys think?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HB said:


> Congrats fellas. Its usually hard watching the two teams play, cause it always ends in heartbreak. Cant believe Penny went off like that


Most of us cant either. That was pretty shocking.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> Same here. How much of that is thanks to playing for Riley, do you guys think?


I think one of the reasons Penny went crazy is that Riles has been telling him to shoot as often as he wants. That it doesn't matter if he misses. Riles is trying to see if he can get some more of the old Penny back. Who knows if it'll work.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think one of the reasons Penny went crazy is that Riles has been telling him to shoot as often as he wants. That it doesn't matter if he misses. Riles is trying to see if he can get some more of the old Penny back. *Who knows if it'll work.*


Sadly for us, it looked like it was working tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to see some good-sport Net fans :clap:

Solid win, not spectacular, but solid. We did what we needed to get the win. I wouldve liked to see us solidify the lead in the third quarter and not always have to grind it out. I think Wade energised Shaq tonight with a few lobs - was good to see. Made him play smarter, instead of bullying himself in to the lane he showed more finesse by working his way to the foul line (where he was strokin it, suprisingly) or he was laying it in.

Concerns are JWill and Haslem, and to a lesser extent Ricky. JWill looks like hes paying the price for playing to much the last few weeks. Might be time to give him a bit of a rest by playing him 20 odd minutes a game until he shows some more exposiveness. He looks like Wades kinda taken him off his game, as he isnt handling it that much and is just settling for jumpers. Haslem is settling too, but atleast hes moving and hustling. Not good to see a rookie drop 22 on him tonight though. UD needs to spend a bit more time on the midrange J - its deserted him right now and we need him to stroke it to keep the D honest. Ricky D was mainly just hampered by foul trouble, but im not sure if there might be an injury concern there.I think hes gonna struggle to defend the 3s that more aggressively attack the hoop like RJ. He isnt a great defender, and mainly gambles on D.

The good news was our bench tonight. By far their most productive of the season. Still cant believe Penny was spotting up with confidence from downtown and putting on a clinic. Bad news is that this performance alone is gonna give him about 10 more games of averageness in Rileys rotation. Cook looks great, really impressed with him so far. I was a bit unsure on draft night, as he plays a position the same as our best player, but boy can he shoot the basketball. Hes a smart player, knows the game and is really fitting in well so far. We all know Riley doesnt like rookies, so hes obviously putting in big efforts in practices to earn time ahead of more veteran players. Zo was Zo tonight, a warrior in the truest sense. Best backup center ever. Bar none.

Sad to see 3 straight DNP-CD's for Wright, but its hard to see him crackin it to the rotation unless theres an injury now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great to see us winning. I didn't watch it but I'll catch a replay sometime. Looking at the stats it seems like our bench was vital to our win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> I'm loving Daequan. I'll remain cautious though because I've seen it a million times where Riley will completely drop a player from his rotation. Don't forget Smush was injured so that's why Daequan got major minutes tonight. If it was up to me I would play Daequan as much as Phoenix plays Barbosa and have him as our first option off the bench subbing for JWill and sliding Wade to the 1.


I think Smush will get right back in the rotation when he gets back from that injury. Wade was the backup PG tonight and I dont know if Riley wants him playing so many minutes this soon. 

Cook has earned a spot in the rotation. He's definitely got moxie. Yeah, he's going to have his off nights where nothings going in but he's shown more than enough confidence in himself to see that he isnt going to stop shooting. The question is, will Riley go Dorell on him and sit him the minute he has a bad game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good to see a win, but Im still not sold on the heat.

Did Wade really shoot 23.5%? Maybe I did my math wrong. 4-17. Hope I did my math wrong, otherwise those are chucker stats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Good to see a win, but Im still not sold on the heat.
> 
> Did Wade really shoot 23.5%? Maybe I did my math wrong. 4-17. Hope I did my math wrong, otherwise those are chucker stats.


Yeah, his shot was off tonight. I thnk it had something to do with this being the 2nd night of a back to back and him not being in top condition yet. But he also had 9 assists, 6 rebounds and 4 steals so he made up for the poor shooting in other ways.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah, his shot was off tonight. I thnk it had something to do with this being the 2nd night of a back to back and him not being in top condition yet. But he also had 9 assists, 6 rebounds and 4 steals so he made up for the poor shooting in other ways.


yeah he def did a good job by contributing other ways..Is it me or does Wade look alot more like Kobe now? He's a lot more vocal on teh court, and also in teh sense tht he seems to be getting upset when some of the other guys on this team are messing up..Im sure he's sick of losing too


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Of course he's pissed. Their record is embarrassing.

And heres hoping Penny can keep up this level of play. A big slap in the face to all who said he was roadkill years ago.


----------

